# MTB: Vietnam or Lynn woods, date TBD (atten Austin)



## MR. evil (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking to get out to eastern Mass and ride either Vietman or Lynn Woods. Both spots are known for some crazy terrain and stunts. Doubt I will be able to hit much at either of these spots, but I want some new goals for next season :-D

I am hoping that Austin will volenteer his services as a guide, and will try and drag 2knees and ishovelsnow out there with me. Who want to tag along and video tape the stupidity?.....Jeff, Brain, Trev


I am going to start looking for a cheap full face helmet just for this ride


----------



## Trev (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd come up..


----------



## powhunter (Jul 12, 2009)

Im down for this if its a sunday

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jul 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looking to get out to eastern Mass and ride either Vietman or Lynn Woods. Both spots are known for some crazy terrain and stunts. Doubt I will be able to hit much at either of these spots, but I want some new goals for next season :-D
> 
> I am hoping that Austin will volenteer his services as a guide, and will try and drag 2knees and ishovelsnow out there with me. Who want to tag along and video tape the stupidity?.....Jeff, Brain, Trev
> 
> ...



Tim I have a decent motox full face helmet ya can use if ya want...I doubt Id be hitting anything crazy dont want to break anything before my Mt. Hood trip 

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jul 13, 2009)

I havent ridden in quite a long time.  I know I'm free this weekend so maybe i can finally break the drought.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> I havent ridden in quite a long time.  I know I'm free this weekend so maybe i can finally break the* bike*.



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## powbmps (Jul 13, 2009)

I could be in this weekend.  Just need to plan ahead a few days.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in for Sunday.  What time?

Btw, I vote for Lynn Woods.  Lynn Woods has less stunts but way better techi riding.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 13, 2009)

I am up for either spot, but some of the others will have longer drives than I will. How long do you think the drive is from Springfield to Lynn Woods?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am up for either spot, but some of the others will have longer drives than I will. How long do you think the drive is from Springfield to Lynn Woods?




http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...2.522091,-71.01099&spn=0.103618,0.129089&z=13

You can probably cut like 15 minutes of that since the speed limit on 128/95 is 55mph but everyone does 70mph.  


Also remember that I don't know Vietnam well at all but I know Lynn Woods like the back of my hand.  We could very easily get stuck riding a lot of crap at Vietnam but at Lynn you know everything we ride will be good.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2009)

so whats the deal???  Lynn woods??    Time??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jul 14, 2009)

I've driven to marshfield and braintree about 6 of the last 8 weekends so i'm not into another trek all the way past boston.

i'll try to catch up with you guys again some other time.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 14, 2009)

Lynn woods is not going to work for me this weekend. I forgot that we had some plans. How about next weekend?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 16, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Lynn woods is not going to work for me this weekend. I forgot that we had some plans. How about next weekend?



Sure.  I'm free basically every Sunday this summer.


----------



## Trev (Jul 16, 2009)

Firm up a date, time & location.. see what I can do.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr. Evil, I sent you a PM a couple of days ago.  You get it?

Anyway, what I said was that I could ride after 2:30 on Saturday and any time on Sunday.

Anyone else going to make the trek to Lynn?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 18, 2009)

Got it, sorry I didn't respond sooner. I will get back to you in a day or two about this coming weekend. I know I can out the first weekend in Aug for sure.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 28, 2009)

We're riding Lynn this Sunday at 8:30am if anyone else cares to join.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 28, 2009)

awf170 said:


> We're riding Lynn this Sunday at 8:30am if anyone else cares to join.



See you then...... Any other takers?


----------



## Trev (Jul 28, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> See you then...... Any other takers?



Working on schedule adjustments... see what I can pull off..


----------



## awf170 (Jul 28, 2009)

Trev said:


> Working on schedule adjustments... see what I can pull off..




Cool... make it happen.  Any any other takers from CT?

Lynn woods stokage from last week... My buddy Ash doing a very off camber roller:






Me going up:


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet pics!

Here is some more stoke, and old thread of yours
http://forums.alpinezone.com/37596-lynn-woods-october-4th-08-yes-more-pics.html


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 30, 2009)

Trev said:


> Working on schedule adjustments... see what I can pull off..



Trev

Think you are going to be able to make this?


----------



## Trev (Jul 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Trev
> 
> Think you are going to be able to make this?



Actually, yes...  I should be making it. Nothing I can see stopping me at this point 

8:30am and then ride for a couple hours right? or is this an "all day affair" kind of deal ??


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 30, 2009)

Trev said:


> Actually, yes...  I should be making it. Nothing I can see stopping me at this point
> 
> 8:30am and then ride for a couple hours right? or is this an "all day affair" kind of deal ??



I would assume we will be done before noon. Austin needs to chime in about what he has in store for us.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2009)

3-4 hour loop?  Lots of fooling around on rollers and other cool rock features.  Not a fast pace at all.  Probably only 4-5 miles total.

BTW, here is the exact meeting location for Trev or anyone else who is thinking of coming.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=I-90+E&daddr=Broadway%2FMA-129%2FUS-1&geocode=FRpohAId-ke7-w%3BFfyiiAIdfHTE-w&hl=en&mra=mr&mrcr=0&sll=42.495011,-70.986614&sspn=0.102017,0.138016&ie=UTF8&ll=42.496656,-70.993996&spn=0.051007,0.069008&t=h&z=14


PPS:  High of 79 degrees with only a 10% chance of precip.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds good to me!

With a high of 79 I may pick up a full face after all


----------



## Trev (Aug 1, 2009)

awf170 said:


> 3-4 hour loop?  Lots of fooling around on rollers and other cool rock features.  Not a fast pace at all.  Probably only 4-5 miles total.
> 
> BTW, here is the exact meeting location for Trev or anyone else who is thinking of coming.
> 
> ...



Great thanks for the directions.. I have Tim's number if I am running late or whatever.. should be fine though.. 2 hour drive.. blah! lol..


----------



## awf170 (Aug 1, 2009)

PM sent to both of you with my number.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 1, 2009)

woo-hoo..nice!!!


----------



## Trev (Aug 1, 2009)

awf170 said:


> PM sent to both of you with my number.



Got it.. check ya in the am..


----------



## Trev (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm out.

Heading into work,.../sigh

Enjoy the ride guys... major bummer 

Next time around...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I'm still in. Looking to be on the road for 6:45ish, should give me plenty of time to get there by 8:30.


----------



## Trev (Aug 2, 2009)

Hope the ride went well, I just left you a VM..  home from work now 

God damn this was heart breaking...  I was psyched to go up today.. had the jeep all packed up.. bike on the rack.. hell I almost slept in my biker's diapers too.. lol..

Next time around /sigh

Anyhow, catch me for a RAW this week.. Case or.. wherever...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2009)

Just leaving now

Holy F@$& is this place technical. Without a doubt the hardest most challenging terrain I have ever ridden.


----------

